

Is chess the best game to prepare you for a life in business? I think so. - bennesvig
http://www.fuzedmarketing.com/home/the-case-for-chess/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contrast with Go. I would claim that Go is better preparation for
life. Everyone is equal, but by cooperating you can carve out and control
territory, and create influence. Sometimes sacrifices are necessary, part and
parcel of the larger strategy.

I could go on, but I'm not a good writer, and hence not as convincing. Suffice
it to say that all the points made in the article apply equally well, if not
more so, to Go.

Perhaps the author is just ignorant of the alternatives.

------
sfall
the only problem is that chess says you have equal and opposite resources,
additionally all potential moves can be anticipated.

While chess will allow you to learn about strategy, real world application may
require additional skills or ability to create additional moves

